# KDE4 Shortcut für Fenstergrößen

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen,

weiß einer wie ich in KDE4 Shortcuts für die Fenstereigentschaften festlege? Z.B. Alt+F10 Für Fenster maximieren wie in Gnome. Unter System Settings -> Tastenkombinationen oder Tastatur finde ich für die Fenster nichts.

----------

## zworK

Solltest du hier finden:

```
Systemeinstellungen -> Tastatur & Maus -> Globale Kurzbefehle
```

Dort unter KDE-Komponente "KWin" auswählen.

----------

## aZZe

Super! Vielen Dank auf KWin wäre ich irgendwie nicht gekommen. Alles ein wenig anders in KDE4.  :Wink: 

----------

